# Signal Strengths On Odd Transponders On 101 Satellite



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

I will try to make this as short as possible.

I have a HR20-700 DVR. Yesterday before the download of the new 0x290 software my readings on the 101 satellite were all above 92 on both tuners. Transponders 18 and 28 were at zero like always. I checked these readings right before the 0x290 was downloaded.

Right after the 0x290 was finished downloading I checked the readings again and found something strange. All the ODD transponder readings were in the upper 70 range while all the EVEN ones are 92+ like before. Again on both tuners. Again transponders 18 and 28 were at zero like always.

All the other satellites are reading the same or even a bit better than before the download.

I checked just about all the channels that are on the ODD transponders from 101 and all seem to be fine.

Is anyone else seeing this? Seems a bit strange.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Do you have any other receivers you can check signals strengths with – what do they report? Also, you don’t have the same issue with 99 (it uses the same signaling for the multiswitch as 101 – 13V and no 22Khz tone)? My advice would be to reset everything, which means disconnecting all sat feeds from all receivers so the dish/multiswitch has no power supply, then reboot all receivers. If you still have a problem after that, then my guess is that the LNB for 101 is going bad (or has a bad connection?) and it was just coincidental with the software download. Actually, the reset could have “exposed” a problem with a weak LNB or connection, too.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

I do not have another receiver to try. The 99 satellite is fine, all readings are where they were before the download, all 90s.


I will try what you suggested.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

Tried the reset everything route and even removed the cables. Rebooted and checked the signals. The ODD transponders are still reading in the 70s on both tuners just on the 101 satellite. All other readings are awesome.


Not too worried about it right now seeing as I don't watch SD channels anymore and at least for right now they all are still coming in fine.


I thought I read a post somewhere on some forum that a certain version of firmware on some machines, not sure which ones, was causing low readings on some transponders. 

Just strange how the readings were all great just minutes before last night's download.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It could be signs of an LNB failure. I’d keep an eye on it. I doubt it’s a cabling or BBC issue since it does not affect 99.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

Just checked the signals again at around 3pm and they seem to have come up to the low to mid 80s. Seems like as it has gotten a bit warmer out --- lows this morning were in the 20s here in Dayton ---- the signals have risen a bit.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I think this is the report of temperature-related signal issues in the last day. Ambient temperature or sunlight won’t affect signal strength iself, but it can affect a bad connection or one with water in it as parts contract and expand.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the info. I will keep a close eye on it.


----------



## JJ2343 (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who noticed this. I have the exact same issue. I switched cables around with no change to the odd transponder strength. Very odd since I have an old standard def receiver with strong signals on 101 odd transponders.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

I have seen a few people post their signal strengths for other issues and they too have lower ODD readings but just on the 101 satellite.

I really think it had something to do with the latest firmware donwload.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Meep said:


> I have seen a few people post their signal strengths for other issues and they too have lower ODD readings but just on the 101 satellite.
> 
> I really think it had something to do with the latest firmware donwload.


I see the same thing. Try this: remove the BBC from 1 input and check the strengths, all the odd readings go back to normal without the BBC inline.

Also only noticed this recently, and only on 101. and in dayton


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> I see the same thing. Try this: remove the BBC from 1 input and check the strengths, all the odd readings go back to normal without the BBC inline.
> 
> Also only noticed this recently, and only on 101. and in dayton


Just tried this and yes without the BBC the signals go back to normal. I also called two friends of mine who live in New Jersey and asked them to do this as well. They are seeing the same thing. I think a lot of people just haven't noticed it because it isn't affecting their channels. All my SD channels still come in fine.

My ODD transponders on the 101 satellite read between 12-15 lower than the even ones. Same with my two friends.

To me the new firmware is causing this.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Meep said:


> Just tried this and yes without the BBC the signals go back to normal. I also called two friends of mine who live in New Jersey and asked them to do this as well. They are seeing the same thing. I think a lot of people just haven't noticed it because it isn't affecting their channels. All my SD channels still come in fine.
> 
> My ODD transponders on the 101 satellite read between 12-15 lower than the even ones. Same with my two friends.
> 
> To me the new firmware is causing this.


You should report this in the 0x290 issues thread to make sure D* is aware of this.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Service Tech (actually manager) was her on 10/29 for 771 on single tuner issues. He replaced my HR20 with a new HR22 which, at least for a few days seems to have gotten rid of them, but we saw the same phenomenon with the signal levels of the odd transponders on 101. I told him that I noticed this after the 0290 release on the HR20, he said he had never seen it before and that it had to be a problem somewhere in the system. He spent the better part of 3 hours trying to determine the cause of it with no results. He spent a good bit of time tweeking the dish and was getting nearly perfect readings on both the accutrack and birdog units. At one point, he even made a 100ft cable attached directly from the LNB (which he had already replaced) to the DVR, completely bypassing all of my cabling and connections. Still the same readings. 
Visibly there does not appear to be any LOS issues, but he said he would like to test with a tempory dish placed somwhere else when he gets time to come back...


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Meep said:


> Just tried this and yes without the BBC the signals go back to normal. I also called two friends of mine who live in New Jersey and asked them to do this as well. They are seeing the same thing. I think a lot of people just haven't noticed it because it isn't affecting their channels. All my SD channels still come in fine.
> 
> My ODD transponders on the 101 satellite read between 12-15 lower than the even ones. Same with my two friends.
> 
> To me the new firmware is causing this.


Well, I noticed a similar problem with my HR21 the other day, when I was just checking my signal strengths for the heck of it. I started a thread in the installation forum asking what could be causing it, and a couple people there felt it was the lnb going bad, since it's isolated to the 101. I was about to order an lnb(which I may do anyway, to have a spare), and I found this thread after doing a search,and I also tried removing the BBC and I got the same result......odd transponders went up 7-10 points across the board. Did it with both tuners with obviously the same results. I have the same firmware upgrade you are talking about also, so it will be interesting to see if more people start noticing this. I have to assume that if the firmware upgrade is somehow causing this, that it is affecting how the tuner reads the signal and displays it, rather than the actual signal being that much weaker......anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

So, no one else is noticing this, or has any thoughts?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ACILLATEM said:


> Well, I noticed a similar problem with my HR21 the other day, when I was just checking my signal strengths for the heck of it. I started a thread in the installation forum asking what could be causing it, and a couple people there felt it was the lnb going bad, since it's isolated to the 101. I was about to order an lnb(which I may do anyway, to have a spare), and I found this thread after doing a search,and I also tried removing the BBC and I got the same result......odd transponders went up 7-10 points across the board. Did it with both tuners with obviously the same results. I have the same firmware upgrade you are talking about also, so it will be interesting to see if more people start noticing this. I have to assume that if the firmware upgrade is somehow causing this, that it is affecting how the tuner reads the signal and displays it, rather than the actual signal being that much weaker......anyone agree/disagree?


I agree with you wholeheartedly. I believe that somehow the software download is causing false readings regarding the 101 signal reception. Could be that a table is screwed up accidentally.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed this same thing? I made a post in both the 0x0290 and 0x029b issue threads, but haven't seen anyone else mention this. It's obviously the firmware, if it started right after.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

ACILLATEM said:


> Has anyone else noticed this same thing? I made a post in both the 0x0290 and 0x029b issue threads, but haven't seen anyone else mention this. It's obviously the firmware, if it started right after.


*I have , see my past posts from 10/24/08 under DTV & PP *


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, there has been other discussion that the National Release of the latest software has caused false readings or problems such as yours. The latest download Friday night or early Saturday morning should fix that problem.

See the sticky about this new release or patch.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

richierich said:


> Yes, there has been other discussion that the National Release of the latest software has caused false readings or problems such as yours. The latest download Friday night or early Saturday morning should fix that problem.
> 
> See the sticky about this new release or patch.


It didn't fix the problem, because it is still getting lower numbers.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

ub1934 said:


> *I have , see my past posts from 10/24/08 under DTV & PP *


Yours turned out to be the lnb......my numbers aren't as low as yours, plus no 771 errors. Can anyone explain why the numbers go back to where they should be with the removal of the bbc, even though, like ion your case, it was the lnb? Now I'm thinking mine could be the lnb, but other people are having the exact same issue. :bang


----------



## tko (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw the same low numbers after the software update. I've been with D* for over 14 years and have never used a D* tech. I mount my own dishes as well as other family members. My numbers are always 95 or higher. After the x290 update my numbers dropped just like everyone else. My fathers also dropped. I called D* to order new BBC's. I installed them but no luck. I then ordered a new LNB from Solid Signal and I'm now back to normal. My father is in the same boat so I ordered him a new LNB even though his dish is only 3 months old. Something has changed on D*'s side and they're not telling us. So for anyone guessing about the numbers you might replace your LNB.

As soon as FiOS includes the overflow channels on the Big Ten network I'm probably gone and back into the TiVo world!


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

tko said:


> I saw the same low numbers after the software update. I've been with D* for over 14 years and have never used a D* tech. I mount my own dishes as well as other family members. My numbers are always 95 or higher. After the x290 update my numbers dropped just like everyone else. My fathers also dropped. I called D* to order new BBC's. I installed them but no luck. I then ordered a new LNB from Solid Signal and I'm now back to normal. My father is in the same boat so I ordered him a new LNB even though his dish is only 3 months old. Something has changed on D*'s side and they're not telling us. So for anyone guessing about the numbers you might replace your LNB.


How much did your odd numbers drop? Mine are down about 10 points, give or take,on odd 101 tp's. Yeah, I aimed this dish the last time and got better numbers than I've ever had with a *D* tech, with no meter. I'll never call them again for anything. I just come here now when I don't know. I'll check out solid signal, but I want a WNC lnb.


----------



## tko (Sep 27, 2007)

Transponders were dropping to 45-50. I don't think it's an even/odd thing. I connected the new LNB w/o any additional alignment and they're back to 95.

I'm still not buying the number of similar problems reported lately are the result of local equipment failures.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

tko said:


> Transponders were dropping to 45-50. I don't think it's an even/odd thing. I connected the new LNB w/o any additional alignment and they're back to 95.


My odd numbers have only dropped 10 points or so. I don't get why they go back to normal with the bbc removed though, do you. If it was a bad lnb, wouldn't they stay low when the bbc was removed?


----------



## tko (Sep 27, 2007)

I did notice my numbers were higher with the BBC's removed. That's why my initial thought was bad BBC's so I order replacements. Then I saw the same lower numbers with the new BBC's. That's when I ordered the new LNB. Crazy.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have seen that with my phone service and I thought they were crazy but it worked and he said the same thing. It seems to related to power voltage and can be corrected by disconnecting from power source and then reconnecting back to the Power source.

Here is the Link.

Originally Posted by miksmi21 
I'll give credit where credit is due. Called up DTV and said hey, i'm getting these random 771 errors only on Tuner 1 on the 99 and 103 sats. Told him everything i've done to this point and how it seems fixed for a while but actually isn't.

He made the suggestion after speaking with a buddy of his who had the same problem and told me what he did to fix. And so far so good on me too.

He said to remove any/all possible power from the line. Totally.

So I ran around the house, disconnected all 3 of my receivers that are connected to the switch, also disconnected power to the PI on my SWM. Only thing that was physically connected to the sat dish was the coax. No power anywhere. Let it sit for 5 minutes unplugged. Plugged the SWM in first, then my HR20-100 that's been giving me fits. Then the HR20-700 and then finally my R15-300.

After all said and done....got Tuner 1 back on all sats. Now on the 290 code this would be up for about an hour then die off again. As of this second, it's been up for about 3 hours, and still have both tuners on all sats. Full signals.

Hopefully that kid made my month!


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone here know an explanation(other than a firmware problem) as to why signal strengths on the odd 101 transponders would go back up 7-12 points when the bbc is taken out of the equation?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv changed the software and released it and several people have reported this very same problem so I believe it is software related.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Just checked. My odds are 55-70 and evens 95-100.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

I just had a HR21-200 replaced with a HR22-100 and now I have the problem. They both had the newest software release 29b.

All 101 transponders were 95+ with the HR21-200



Now HR22-100 with the same LNB, BBC's and cabling, the 101 odd transponders are 60-70 and my even ones are 95-100.

When I take the BBC's off the 101 reading go back to 95+ on all transponders.




I think software release is only affecting half of receivers for some reason.

I put a order in for new BBC's, I will update back if it helps.

Hope this gets fixed soon, 


-Aaron


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What if the software has changed the frequency for the BBCs to work upon. There is definitely an error in the software that is affecting the BBCs and causing them not to perform the function as they did in the past which is upconverting those signals back to their original frequency.


----------



## Meep (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to see more people are seeing this issue too. Although I am kinda glad it is just not me seeing this, I started to think I was going crazy.

So far this issue has not affected any channels, at least not that I can see.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Count me in....I'm having this problem on my four HDDVR's. First one wouldn't recognize tuner 2 at all. Tech came out, thought it was a bad port on the multiswitch...he moves to another port...and sat readings were all normal (mid 90's). Then a few hours later, they go back down again. I check the 3 other receivers over the next two days and the sat readings were getting lower as they were receiving the new software.

Tech came out again and said that several ppl were complaining of this same issue. Removed the BBCs and plugged in sat cable directly and sat readings on 101 went back to normal (mid 90s). 

Told Case Mgmt at Directv about the problem and she told me that she would escalate to Engineering department.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

sshams95 said:


> Told Case Mgmt at Directv about the problem and she told me that she would escalate to Engineering department.


This is the first I've heard of case management.....is this a department you can ask for if you call in to inform them of this issue or??? If they get enough calls, they will take it seriously.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> This is the first I've heard of case management.....is this a department you can ask for if you call in to inform them of this issue or??? If they get enough calls, they will take it seriously.


When I first called, the Protection Plan dept sent the installer. When I made te second call, the PP dept forwarded my problem to what they called a Case Manager. First I've heard of it as well.


----------



## darrylpaul (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had similar problems recently as reported here. 101 tuner 2 had zero signal and tuner 1 was at about 80 with the BBCs installed. Signal strength returned to 95+ on both tuners without the BBCs. Replaced the BBCs and had same problem, so the HR20 was replaced with a new HR22 (which required me to shell out $55 for the AM21).

I am seeing the big drop off in 101 sat signal strength with BBCs installed on the HR22 also, but it is affecting tuner 1 and tuner 2 the same. Unfortunately, I am having a lot of signal fade problems on 103 now.

The power cycling fix did not work for me, so I am going to try a dish realignment. PITA.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ACILLATEM said:


> This is the first I've heard of case management.....is this a department you can ask for if you call in to inform them of this issue or??? If they get enough calls, they will take it seriously.


You cannot request or ask for this department. It's something that happens based on a certain set of requirements being made. Regular CSR's can not report issues much easier then before however to the team that handles broadcasting and equipment issues.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that this latest software upgrade, 0X020, has definitely affected the sensitivity of the DVR to the BBCs for whatever reason as too many people are having the same problems (can't tune into Channels on Odd Transponders on Sat 101 on Tuner 2) and some people have 2HR2Xs and they both started experiencing the same problems at the same time when they received the new software upgrade.

It may be affecting the time that the DVR has to "Lock" onto the signal in order to get a Good Sync. Hopefully Directv will recognize the problem as they monitor this forum and get a fix out soon.


----------



## darrylpaul (Oct 23, 2008)

Case manager assigned here, also. If the problem is not the LNB or wiring for me, I am pretty certain that it is the software. Hopefully, DirecTV does look at the various 0x290 and 0x29b problems reported on these forums and get a fix out quickly.

All the 103 bird HD stations are unwatchable for me, probably because of the BBC issues caused by the software update. My problems with the HR20 started shortly after the 0x290 update and have continued after my new HR22 updated to 0x29b. This has been a huge time sink for me. PITA.


----------



## brett1198 (Jun 16, 2007)

darrylpaul said:


> Case manager assigned here, also. If the problem is not the LNB or wiring for me, I am pretty certain that it is the software. Hopefully, DirecTV does look at the various 0x290 and 0x29b problems reported on these forums and get a fix out quickly.
> 
> All the 103 bird HD stations are unwatchable for me, probably because of the BBC issues caused by the software update. My problems with the HR20 started shortly after the 0x290 update and have continued after my new HR22 updated to 0x29b. This has been a huge time sink for me. PITA.


I just noticed the same problem, removed the bbc and my signals went back up to 95+. I have an H20-600's that haven't gotten a software update since the summer.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Case manager called me again and stated they they didn't think it was a software issue even though they have not heard back from the Engineering Dept. They are going to send out another tech tomorrow to perhaps replace multiswitch and dish. Will keep you posted.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sshams95 said:


> Case manager called me again and stated they they didn't think it was a software issue even though they have not heard back from the Engineering Dept. They are going to send out another tech tomorrow to perhaps replace multiswitch and dish. Will keep you posted.


My technician replaced the dish reflector, LNB and even ran a new flat line from the lnb to receiver, there was no change. I have not noticed any problems associated with the phenomenon, so I am inclined to beleive it is a problem in they way the software is 'interpretting' the signal levels and not actually a problem with the levels themselves.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

One thing you might try is re-running the satellite setup. First choose a different configuration than you have now (say a 3LNB), then confirm that, then go back and change it to the correct configuration. It appears that re-running the satellite setup and having it not detect any changes really doesn't do anything, but changing it back and forth does. I don't know if this will help, but it's worth a try.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

rudeney said:


> One thing you might try is re-running the satellite setup. First choose a different configuration than you have now (say a 3LNB), then confirm that, then go back and change it to the correct configuration. It appears that re-running the satellite setup and having it not detect any changes really doesn't do anything, but changing it back and forth does. I don't know if this will help, but it's worth a try.


I have the same issue, and when I tried that it did not do anything. Odd signals on 101 still 20-30 points lower with SL3 and after I put it back to SL5.

My other HR21-200 that was just here last week in the exact same spot had all 95+ on all sats and all transponders.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

sshams95 said:


> Case manager called me again and stated they they didn't think it was a software issue .


Even though everyone that is having this problem is saying it started right after the latest firmware update..........amazing.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the same problem, low levels on one tuner. Swapped cables at back of box. No change in levels. REbooted box, signals were back to normal, but degraded back within an hour or so. 

Some signals are 60 or below, but no noticable degredation on the channel (Thanks for the transponder/channel list guys !! ). It's just an internal bug, that I have to live with. (Although I would love a feature that told me what tuner I was actually watching! Althoughn if the levels were equal, I wouldn't even care ! )


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> Even though everyone that is having this problem is saying it started right after the latest firmware update..........amazing.


Yes...amazing....my stance is let them do it and then they will see that it is software related.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> My technician replaced the dish reflector, LNB and even ran a new flat line from the lnb to receiver, there was no change. I have not noticed any problems associated with the phenomenon, so I am inclined to beleive it is a problem in they way the software is 'interpretting' the signal levels and not actually a problem with the levels themselves.


Unfortuntely, a couple of my receivers are pixelating quite a bit, so it is affecting picture quality.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

sshams95 said:


> Yes...amazing....my stance is let them do it and then they will see that it is software related.


Yep, good stance to take.......the sooner they get that it's software, the sooner the fix!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Case Manager needs to monitor this Forum for a day and he will be convinced that it is indeed a software related issue. 

He is either trying to cover Directv's butt while they find a fix or he is very NAIVE. 

Too many people had no problem with their receivers and then right after the download experienced the same problem on multiple receivers. No way that can be a coincidence!!!


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

aarontx said:


> I have the same issue, and when I tried that it did not do anything. Odd signals on 101 still 20-30 points lower with SL3 and after I put it back to SL5.
> 
> My other HR21-200 that was just here last week in the exact same spot had all 95+ on all sats and all transponders.


Are you saying you changed the LNB on the dish or just the setting in the menu?

I was think about changing my 5lnb to a 3lnb on my Slimline hoping to solve my 101 issue.


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

The exact same thing is happening to me. 
I have 2 setups one with a SWM and one without. Over the weekend, I was messing with the one without and noticed that some of the 101 channels were doing the old 771 on the Hr-20. I thought it was the cable coming from the wall so I redid the connections. No luck. Looked at the 101 signals and they were terrible with reductions to 40-70 if anything. Removed the BBC on each of the tuners and the signal was restored. Tried 3 additional BBC's that I had left over from the SWM upgrade and the exact same thing happened. The tech is coming out Sunday. I have to check the version when I get home and the signal on the SWM setups and I'll post back.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

tzphotos.com said:


> Are you saying you changed the LNB on the dish or just the setting in the menu?
> 
> I was think about changing my 5lnb to a 3lnb on my Slimline hoping to solve my 101 issue.


All I did was change the setting in the menu.

I would order a regular SL3 LNB if that would fix the problem. Would be very interesting if it did, might be a issue with the 5lnb and HR's?


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

davel said:


> The exact same thing is happening to me.
> I have 2 setups one with a SWM and one without. Over the weekend, I was messing with the one without and noticed that some of the 101 channels were doing the old 771 on the Hr-20. I thought it was the cable coming from the wall so I redid the connections. No luck. Looked at the 101 signals and they were terrible with reductions to 40-70 if anything. Removed the BBC on each of the tuners and the signal was restored. Tried 3 additional BBC's that I had left over from the SWM upgrade and the exact same thing happened. The tech is coming out Sunday. I have to check the version when I get home and the signal on the SWM setups and I'll post back.


All three hr20's are 029b taken on Friday 11/7 at 3:30am. The 2 on the SWM are fine and the one with the BBC is showing odd transponders in the 50-70 range. When I checked Saturday night the weather was bad so the signal strength was worse. It is definitely something with the BBC's and 029B


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

davel said:


> All three hr20's are 029b taken on Friday 11/7 at 3:30am. The 2 on the SWM are fine and the one with the BBC is showing odd transponders in the 50-70 range. When I checked Saturday night the weather was bad so the signal strength was worse. It is definitely something with the BBC's and 029B


I'd definitely post this in the 0x29B issues thread so D* sees it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that the latest software release for whatever reason has caused a sensitivity that had caused this problem and maybe realignment may help but it is as if the users that had marginal signal now have a smaller footprint and can not receive or lock in the signal as before.

Just my thoughts!!!


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

Bump!!! Should be a sticky until fixed!!


----------



## kakster (Feb 10, 2007)

My problem is more like in post #48 (tas3986)

The kids tv (HR20 like the other 3) is where most non-hd (e.g., sat 101) channels are watched in the house (this issue does not appear to affect the MPEG4 HD sats). and for a while now (longer than the latest patches - sorry guys...) often times the stations pixelate badly and have the sound pop/screech of very bad signal.

A week or so ago I finally tried to debug the issue, assuming maybe it was a bad wiring job on my part.

I did the signal meters and saw tuner 1 in the 90s and tuner 2 in the 50s, so it seemed like a no-brainer (bad wire on tuner 2). I tried a number of tests (removing BBC, swapping the input lines for tuner 1 <--> 2, etc.) In some cases it looked like the issue was fixed (tuner 2 returned to the 90s). But after rotating through the sats the bad numbers returned (only on tuner 2, no matter which wire from the MultiSwitch was connected to tuner 2 input - tuner 1 remained in 90s for the entire time). By that time I was baffled - must be a bad tuner (2) in the box?? It was late I went to bed.

Too busy to call (and the kids haven't complained much), and didn't want to be walked through the whole "ok. we're going to restart your receiver... Press the red button..." script with the CSR.

Now I see these posts and I am thinking maybe it is not my receiver after all.
Any other info out there on this one?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If the problem is caused by "static electricity buildup" then when you unplug a coax or whatever you have drained some of the static electricity off and it will perform okay until the static electricity buildup reaches a level that interferes with the DVR. 

I believe that most of these problems are caused by the dish not being grounded which can cause Video & Audio Popping, CallerID not working sometimes or at all, so everyone should make sure that their dish is properly grounded.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

richierich said:


> If the problem is caused by "static electricity buildup" then when you unplug a coax or whatever you have drained some of the static electricity off and it will perform okay until the static electricity buildup reaches a level that interferes with the DVR.
> 
> I believe that most of these problems are caused by the dish not being grounded which can cause Video & Audio Popping, CallerID not working sometimes or at all, so everyone should make sure that their dish is properly grounded.


My dish and RG-6 is grounded per specs. Always has been, and I just checked the connections the other day to rule that out. But thats not to say this guys problem could be related. Very well could be.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

richierich said:


> If the problem is caused by "static electricity buildup" then when you unplug a coax or whatever you have drained some of the static electricity off and it will perform okay until the static electricity buildup reaches a level that interferes with the DVR.
> 
> I believe that most of these problems are caused by the dish not being grounded which can cause Video & Audio Popping, CallerID not working sometimes or at all, so everyone should make sure that their dish is properly grounded.


It doesn't cause the low numbers on odd transponders on the 101......that is a *D* problem.


----------



## Gooser711 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to comment that I too have the exact same problem as kakster on my HR20-100 unit. Running the latest CE:17:04 - 02AB release.
Removing the BBC and replacing fixes the problem until I change the channel a few times, than Sat 101 Tuner 2 gets mostly 0's again. The only channel I care about that's on Sat 101 is channel 822 "Holly", lol. Right now I have to workaround it by pressing record on a different channel than tuning into channel 822. Looking forward to a software fix.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I changed to a 3 LNB SWM today. So far no 771 errors and high signals on both tuners on the 101 sat.


----------

